# kettenblatt vorne zerkratzt carbon



## gisbi7 (31. August 2013)

hallo
das kettenblatt vorne zerkratzt vorne meinen black skinn
carbon rahmen.haben die von radon das falsch eingebaut?
es tut im grunde bei jeder umdrehung am rahmen schleifen
was tun??


----------



## Deleted 140574 (31. August 2013)

Fotos wären nicht schlecht. So ganz ohne die Ursache zu ermitteln ist immer bisschen schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 140574 (31. August 2013)

Was ist denn für ein Innenlager verbaut und die Breite vom Tretlagergehäuse wäre interessant. Vielleicht ist denen da ein Fehler mit den Spacern unterlaufen.


----------



## gisbi7 (31. August 2013)

hallo
kenn mich leider nicht so gut aus
es steht halt pressfit bb drauf.
hilft das weiter?


----------



## gisbi7 (31. August 2013)

ah sorry hab online das gefunden:

Kurbelgarnitur:

- XT 10-fach Kurbel FC-M780 schwarz
- 42-32-24 Zähne
- Mittleres Kettenblatt aus Stahl/Carbon-Verbundwerkstoff für enorme Widerstandsfähigkeit
- Innenlager SM-BB70 Hollowtech II
- 175mm


----------



## Deleted 140574 (31. August 2013)

Poste dein Problem vielleicht mal noch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=566336&highlight=radon+black+sin

Ist ein eigener Thread zu dem Rad, vielleicht hatte da schonmal jemand ein ähnliches Problem. Zumindest sind da lauter Leute anzutreffen, die das Rad kennen ;-)


----------



## gisbi7 (5. September 2013)

hallo
bin ja super zufrieden mit dem radon bike.
habe auch immer bisher bei h&s bestellt
nie probleme gehabt.
hab in letzter zeit hier im forum die diskussionen über den
h&s service beobachtet.
jetzt brauch ich zum ersten mal den service von H&s und warte 
jetzt schon seit dem 31.08 auf eine antwort zu dem probem
mit den kettenblättern.
ist halt nervig da ich am sonntag einen marathon mit bike fahren 
möchte.
hoffe das bei radon nicht alle gleichzeitig urlaub bekommen haben.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (5. September 2013)

Nimm doch einfach en Telefon in die Hand 
Wenn bei mir etwas mehr oder weniger dringend ist, verlasse ich mich nie auf Mail & Co.


----------



## saturno (5. September 2013)

gisbi7 schrieb:


> hallo
> bin ja super zufrieden mit dem radon bike.
> habe auch immer bisher bei h&s bestellt
> nie probleme gehabt.
> ...



da waren die auf der eurobike.


----------



## twobit (5. September 2013)

Da bleibt nur eins übrig: Das Kettenblatt innen mim Dremel etwas abschleifen...
Der Hersteller hat wohl nicht drauf geachtet, dass auch jemand ne Kurbel drauf bauen will

Würds mal vorher abklären.


----------



## Beebob (9. September 2013)

gisbi7 schrieb:


> hallo
> das kettenblatt vorne zerkratzt vorne meinen black skinn
> carbon rahmen.haben die von radon das falsch eingebaut?
> es tut im grunde bei jeder umdrehung am rahmen schleifen
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. September 2013)

gisbi7 schrieb:


> jetzt brauch ich zum ersten mal den service von H&s und warte
> jetzt schon seit dem 31.08 auf eine antwort zu dem probem
> mit den kettenblättern.



Wie hast Du uns denn kontaktiert? Wir würden Dir gerne helfen ... Infos dazu gerne per PN.


----------



## s37 (12. September 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wie hast Du uns denn kontaktiert? Wir würden Dir gerne helfen ... Infos dazu gerne per PN.


 

TOP! Dachte ihr wärt aus dem Forum ausgestiegen! Find ich klasse, dass ihr wieder da seid! Danke!


----------



## gisbi7 (12. September 2013)

hallo
also echt klasse wie H&S mir hier hilft.
erstmal keine teuere hotline.nachdem ich den zuständigen nicht erreicht habe
wurde ich sehr schnell zurückgerufen
am telefon alles sehr nett geklärt.
es gibt ohne probleme einen neuen rahmen
also echt grosses lob an radon.
danke


----------



## gisbi7 (4. November 2013)

hallo
tja zu früh gefreut:
hab das bike ja eingeschickt und auf einen neuen rahmen gewartet.
was ist gekommen:
ein anderer gebrauchter rahmen mit mehren drüber lackierten stellen.
da sah mein alter rahmen gepflegter aus.
die stellen wo das kleine kettenblatt streift ist auch an diesem gebrauchten rahmen eingekerbt.
es wurde nur das kleine kettenblatt abgefeilt bis sogar schraubenteile freiliegen.laut shimano nicht zulässig.
schon gar nicht von mir erlaubt einfach an einem von mir gekauften bauteil herum zu feilen.
wäre ja eine gute idee sonst für shimano als gewichttuning die schrauben zur hälfte frei liegen zu lassen.

habe ihnen jetzt geschrieben das ich mit dieser reparatur art nicht zufrieden bin und schon gar nicht auf risiko meiner gesundheit.

grüsse


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. November 2013)

Wir wollen solche Diskussionen nicht im Forum führen, sondern individuell. Du hast schon Antwort bekommen, das sollte den Fall lösen.

Nur soviel, der neue Rahmen war bzw. ist neu. 

Alles weitere wird mit Dir auf den bekannten Kanälen via H&S geklärt.


----------



## friendo (5. November 2013)

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie die Geschichte aus- bzw. weitergeht und bitte den TE, 
weiterhin seine Erfahrungen in diesem Fall, mit den anderen Usern zu teilen. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil-bjoern (5. November 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wir wollen solche Diskussionen nicht im Forum führen, sondern individuell. Du hast schon Antwort bekommen, das sollte den Fall lösen.
> 
> Nur soviel, der neue Rahmen war bzw. ist neu.
> 
> Alles weitere wird mit Dir auf den bekannten Kanälen via H&S geklärt.



Diese Aussage empfinde ich als ziemlich kritisch. Mich würde es auch interessieren wie die Sache ausgeht.

Zu meiner Situation: Ich habe exakt die gleiche Reklamation: Kurbel schleift am Carbonrahmen des Radon Black Sin. Zunächst bekam ich einen Ersatzrahmen - das lief alles sehr unkompliziert und zügig - Da muss ich H&S bzw. Radon loben. Allerdings hatte ich schon angemerkt, dass dies wohl das Problem nicht lösen wird. 

Mit dem neuen Rahmen bin ich jetzt 20 km gefahren und es schleift wieder die Kurbel am Rahmen. Mir wurde jetzt auch diese in meinen Augen suboptimale Lösung vorgeschlagen, dass sie die Kurbel abgeschliffen werden soll. Dieser Vorschlag ist völlig inakzeptabel - da brauch man gar nicht drüber zu diskutieren. Das habe ich H&S heute telefonisch mitgeteilt - ich bin nun gespannt wie die Lösung aussehen wird. Diese darf nun gerne, schnell und v.a. dauerhaft sein - ich würde auch gerne positives an dieser Stelle berichten.


----------



## Feanor90 (7. November 2013)

ich finds auch von Seiten Radon sehr unprofessionell Bauteile ab zu schleifen. Jungs Kurbel und Co sind Teile da liegt Belastung drauf....


----------



## fone (10. November 2013)

kann man da nicht mit einem spacer die kurbel 1 oder 2 mm nach außen bringen? würde das reichen, damit sie nicht schleift?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. November 2013)

Also man kann das Problem auf verschiedene Weisen lösen. Wir streben allerdings eher nachvollziehbare Lösungen an, also Rahmen tauschen, oder, wenn der Biker es akzeptiert, einen Umbau auf eine Zweifachkurbel. 

Das innere Kettenblatt abzuschleifen, geht auch ohne Weiters, es gibt genügend Materialreserve dort. 

Die Kettenlinie zu verändern, mag gehen, würden wir aber eher nicht empfehlen.


----------



## fone (11. November 2013)

wenn alle Rahmen gleiche Maße haben, könnt ihr bis in alle Ewigkeit tauschen.


----------



## Trekki (11. November 2013)

Habe ich dies korrekt verstanden: der Black Sin sollte mit 2-Fach Kurbel gefahren werden?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. November 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...  der Black Sin sollte mit 2-Fach Kurbel gefahren werden?



Nein. 

Nur bestimmte Modelle, bei denen die Lacktolereranzen im kritischen Bereich überschritten werden. 

Und nur als Option.


----------

